# utorrent download speed problem



## smslca (Jul 18, 2008)

hi friends.........

iam using 256kbps unlimited package bsnl router.
normally my downlod speed will reach upto 38kbps in utorrent.i saw utorrent tweak on internet. after doing all said in it and applying EVID4226patch my download speed is not increasing 30kbps. but when i download exe and other files using IDM v12 download speed reaches to max of 40kbps before and now. then i uninstall the patch and reset all the tweaks i done but speed is still in 28,29kbps only.

how can i regain my speed back..

thanks for any replies....


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 18, 2008)

Try system restore to restore ur compu to an earlier date


----------



## smslca (Jul 18, 2008)

I have just formatted and apllied patch.


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 18, 2008)

^^^its a good speed....are your torrents well seeded?


----------



## smslca (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks apoorva...... but i think u didnt get my problem


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 18, 2008)

Make sure the ports are accepting the incoming TCP connections... To check this,

1) open utorrent.
2) goto Options >> Speed Guide
3) Click the *Test if port is forwarded properly* button
4) Ur default browser will open and will show u the result.
5) If the answer is "OK" , goto step 8, else goto step 6.
6) Put a random number (>10000) in the text box lying beside the *Test if port is forwarded properly* button. [I use *61281* and it works extremely good for me. I get speeds near 120 KBps]
7) Click *Use selected settings* button 
8 ) Restart uTorrent.

Hope this works...

and never ever apply patches.. it screws up the whole thing... if some website suggest u some manual tricks then do it...because in this case *YOU KNOW* where u r making changes and can revert back if something goes wrong...


----------



## smslca (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks jai....

i have changed the port.now i get max of 34kbps.but its not stabilising at 30's
within secs it getting down to 28 around

could u also give me a solution to stabilze it

thanks for ur solution


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 22, 2008)

^do this
Set the value 15 or 20 for "Maximum no of  connected peers per torrents" in preference tab , also reduce the total upload slots to less than 10 then it will stabilize


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 22, 2008)

It also depends on the peers that u are connected to, and yes its completely different funda for d/loads via d/load managers like FDM or IDM..

And yes, u are getting really good speeds...so no problem with that..but if u are trying to say that u shud get a CONSTANT and stable speed of 30KBps for a torrent, then u are wrong my frend.. coz the speed actually depends on the seeders that u are connected to and how well they (the seeders) upload their data/files/parts....

I too hv a MTNL Night UL 256 kbps conn.. and i get a speed of 24-25KBps for a really good seeded torrent..
_______________________
Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 22, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> I too hv a MTNL Night UL 256 kbps conn.. and i get a speed of 24-25KBps for a really good seeded torrent..


For 256kbps connection 25KBps is poor speed,try reducing the total peers connected per torrent as i earlier said


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 22, 2008)

> For 256kbps connection 25KBps is poor speed,


Really? 256/8 = 32 KBPS max can be got, and 25KBPS is not poor, its above average.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ 

yup, i too think so... 

Btw, zyber, is that ur tried adn tested method of reducing no. of peers, wont that reduce the no, of seeders as well and in turn reduce the d/load speed ?


----------



## adi007 (Jul 22, 2008)

the best thing is to use a random port and test which port gives max d/w speed

and one more thing enable encryption coz BSNL is often accused to throttle p2p speeds..
BTW i am getting 200-250 kbps on a 2 mbps home 500 plan


----------



## manusag (Jul 22, 2008)

for 256 kbps connection the max dnld speed is 32kBps...how come u r getting 40kBps


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 22, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Really? 256/8 = 32 KBPS max can be got, and 25KBPS is not poor, its above average.


certainly its a poor speed for well seeded torrent,one shud atleast get 25KBps without setting anything for a 256kbps connection.



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Btw, zyber, is that ur tried adn tested method of reducing no. of peers, wont that reduce the no, of seeders as well and in turn reduce the d/load speed ?


yes it will reduce the no of seeders,but for 256kbps connection u dont need many seeders,reducing the no of connected peers per torrent reduces network overhead caused by all these connection,before doing this settings my speed varied between 24~32kBps(peers comes & goes) even for well seeded torrent,now its constant 30KBps,but u shud find ur optimum settings , mine is 15


----------



## 4T7 (Jul 23, 2008)

U downloading from a private tracker or public tracker?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 23, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> certainly its a poor speed for well seeded torrent,one shud atleast get 25KBps without setting anything for a 256kbps connection.


Yup, i do get a constant speed of 24-25KBps on a really well seeded torrent (public one)


> yes it will reduce the no of seeders,but for 256kbps connection u dont need many seeders,reducing the no of connected peers per torrent reduces network overhead caused by all these connection,before doing this settings my speed varied between 24~32kBps(peers comes & goes) even for well seeded torrent,now its constant 30KBps,but u shud find ur optimum settings , mine is 15


 
Where to do such changes of reducing the peers ? in uTorrent?



4T7 said:


> U downloading from a private tracker or public tracker?


Yaa, imp point asked...
_______________

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## bbalegere (Jul 23, 2008)

cap the upload speed for sometime and then check.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wat foes that mean in simpler terms ?? and how to do it ? : (


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 23, 2008)

^Right click on the torrent and the set the upload limit(6~7 kbps for 256kbps connection)



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Where to do such changes of reducing the peers ? in uTorrent?



In preference >Bitorrent


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 24, 2008)

THanx for this..

will try that and let u knw here...

btw, u get 30KBps on a 256 kbps conn ?? is it ? and from pvt. or public tracker ?>

its really good then..


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 24, 2008)

i get 30kbps in both pvt and public tracker


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 24, 2008)

^^ awesome,

will giv it a try..

------------------------------
i hv these values:

Global max no, of connections=250

MAx no, of connected peers per torrent=90

no, of upload slots per torrent=4
--------------------------------------------

So, i guess i'll hv to change jus the no of peers, ??


----------



## smslca (Jul 24, 2008)

hi manusag...........

u asked me how can i get that much speed. i dont know the answer but i can show u picture. tell me why i got that speed. i just happens sometimes only. this situation comes maximum when my system hangs out for a second.

is there any reason? im willing to know


im attaching the picture torrent speed.pdf of the speed bar shown in utorrent verify it....


hey why are my .jpg format pictures uploaded not displaying any picture when opened. another two threads got no replies because of this reason
please anyone can help me


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 25, 2008)

@ashu888ashu888


Try these settings 
Global max no  of connections  200

Max no of connected peers per torrent  50

no of upload slots per torrent 2

if the speed is not stable reduce "no of connected peers per torrent"


@smslca
wtf..............1770 torrents!!!


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 25, 2008)

hi guys ...i have a ques related to this topic so i am posting here instead of creating another thread. 
I am on a Night Unlimited(9PM-9AM) 2Mbps connection, but my torrent speed never goes past 205 KBps .... wats the setting u ppl suggest? 
My present settings are :
 Global max no of connections 750

Max no of connected peers per torrent 300

no of upload slots per torrent 8.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 2, 2008)

^^ well, do u get this for all the torrents ??or any particular one ?? if u get it for a particular torrent, then the torrent might not be a well seeded one, 

but it also depends on the speed of the uplaoder too..(u cannot d/load more than wat the uyploaders are uploading, a simple common sense  )

But, if this is the speed taht u get for all torrents, try reducing the values of the global max no, of conn from 750 to 700

to tel, u in simple terms.. this is a numbers game adn there is no standardised values for every one..u jus hv to play witht eh values untill u get the right mix of d/load and speed yar... i hope u understand... 

note: a conn is a good one if u get a speed of d/load closer to the actual speed of ur plan.. 
------------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 2, 2008)

thnx for ur reply.
This is the max speed for all downloads even if there are 3-4 torrents with a large no of seeders ..

i will try to tweak the settings to get the right combination. Hope it works.

Thnx again buddy.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 2, 2008)

I hope u are not d/loading several torrents in aprallel ?? i mean simultaneously..??

also,for a 2mbps conn a 700MB file shud be d/loaded in 15-20mins i guess...


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 3, 2008)

no buddy ... 
2Mbps = 256 KBPS= 4sec per MB
700 * 4= 2800 sec/60 = 46 min 40 secs

only when u get full 256 KBPS 
typically i get around 200KBPS , so 12 mb per minute or 720 mb per hour.


----------



## imageek (Aug 3, 2008)

is your router port forwarded??
btw...which router u have ??
go to portforward.com and get the method to do so....

I port forwarded my router and get good speeds....most of the time..its above 150Kbps

I have BSNL 500 plan.

PS: BSNL does not provide good speeds on unlimited plan


----------



## bhunnu16 (Aug 4, 2008)

If u are running 3 torrents simultaneously try limiting the download speeds of each equally.Like if u get a speed of 205 Kbps, keep the max. download speed of each torrent to 70 kbps. Like this ur bandwidth will be fully utilized and one torrent will not be eating the b/w of other. 

PS: Waise which connection u using? BSNL and MTNL don't hv a 2mbps Unlimited plan at cheap rates and also the night hours are less.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 4, 2008)

@ imageek and Bhunnu
I Am using TATA (VSNL) broadband and have Broadcom Router or ADSL Modem (watever u call them) and havent used "port forwarding" till now. 
My prob is ...whether its 1 torrent or 7 torrents, the speed hovers around 195-200 mark (combined speed of all the torrents in case of more than one torrent). I dont limit the speed of individual torrents as some torrents dnt have good speeds (like 7-8k to 45k) so i let them adjust the bandwidth automatically between them. 

I have TATA Connection and the plan details are as follows :
Price of pack : 1922 Rs (inclusive of all taxes)
Validity : 3 months
Free Usage : 86 hrs (for 3 months) i.e. approx 1 hour daily.
Night Unlimited : 9 PM to 9 AM daily.

So its fine for me as usually i use net after 9 PM, and 12 hrs daily for download @ 2 Mbps is sufficient for me.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 22, 2008)

yes, u are doin wrong.... btw wats the no of peers tat u get for tat torrent ??? is it well seeded ??? and wat are ur values for connections ?? plz list them down here..


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 24, 2008)

1. Try to Download From Private Trackers.
2. Check If your torrent has large number of seeders and less number of leechers. Most of the time even though you may have large amount of seeders but the seeders often limit their upload speed to 1KB/s so it is a better Idea to check if the seeders are seeding with high speed
3. Try to Download from other torrents


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 25, 2008)

orfeas7studio said:


> Well,after lots and lots of different ports i managed to reach a 150kbps download speed and now it has dropped down to 25-30,probably cause there aren't many seeders! 30 peers! (its a 34gb torrent("Friends")and with that speed......)
> 
> Thanx anyway for the help!!!
> Appreciate that!


 
tats the best u can get for a 34GB torrent buddy... 

well, its not coz of less no. of peers tats causing the proble, the thing is, since its a large  file opf 34 gb, no particular seeder wud be remaining uploading at a constant rate as a result of wich u get so fluctuating speeds...

Tip: if that torrent file was divided into several multiple parts, try d/loadoing 2Gb at one go, i.e only after the 2GB out of the 34GB hv been d/loaded, then go in for the next 2GB and so on... 

by doint his, u'll hv less number of files to be d/loaded at one time as a result of wich u will definately get good speeds.. 

I myself hv d/loaded at a whooping rate of 225 kbps on my 256 kbps conn. with jus 11 peers, but in my case i had jus selected part-by-part file d/load ... (as explained above) 
------------------------

many ppl will say different things, but this is the main reason y u are getting so poor speeds.. 
------------------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> I myself hv d/loaded at a whooping rate of *225 kbps* on my 256 kbps conn. with jus 11 peers, but in my case i had jus selected part-by-part file d/load ... (as explained above)
> 
> Cheers n e-peace....


You mean 225KB/s or 225kbps?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 25, 2008)

^^
Obviously 256kbps ....
How can it be 256kBps ....


----------



## Renny (Aug 25, 2008)

I have Airtel 384 kbits/s UL plan,

But for torrents I never get speeds above 40KBps(always 30-40KBps) and even if it crosses 40KBps it drops down immediately to below 40KBps,

I'm using Windows XP SP3,uTorrent 1.8 and my port is properly forwarded(59393), (Beetel 220BX Router)

I haven't entered the port number in "Virtual Server" however I have entered my LAN IP Address in "DMZ Host"

*img361.imageshack.us/img361/2089/98859711bu4.th.jpg




However while downloading files from Rapidshare etc. I get speeds of 44-50KBps.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Obviously 256kbps ....
> How can it be 256kBps ....


Yeah just wanted to Confirm


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 26, 2008)

^^

ofcourse it is 225 *kb*ps .... if tat was anything into capital, i wud be the king of the world 



~Rahul~ said:


> I have Airtel 384 kbits/s UL plan,
> 
> But for torrents I never get speeds above 40KBps(always 30-40KBps) and even if it crosses 40KBps it drops down immediately to below 40KBps,
> 
> ...


 

well, buddy wen u d/load a file from RS, u always get a constant speed bcoz u d/load from a server wich is transmitting (giving u file) at a constant rate where as in µTORRENT or any other torrent client for that mater, u DO NOT d/load froma  server instead u d/load from users and hence its the other users (uploader's) speeds that u are dependant on..


----------



## imageek (Aug 26, 2008)

i agree with ^


----------

